# Barryd Mankini Warning



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just be careful where you wear it. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-42064224

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks a bit chilly there, ill save it for the French Riviera in Summer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some very nice bums there

Can’t see whats the problem is , compare them to some of the itsy bitzy bikinis that some women wear 

Adam and Eve have a lot to answer for, theirs was prob the first Figkini 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Looks a bit chilly there, ill save it for the French Riviera in Summer.


:grin2::grin2: Can't wait to see the pics of you ambling around Port Grimaud or St Tropez :surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> :grin2::grin2: Can't wait to see the pics of you ambling around Port Grimaud or St Tropez :surprise::surprise:
> 
> Terry


No need to wait


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Some very nice bums there
> 
> Can't see whats the problem is , compare them to some of the itsy bitzy bikinis that some women wear
> 
> ...


The problem is women were designed to be more aesthetically pleasing to look out sans clobber (to attract a mate), men just are not (designed to grunt a lot and provide food), unless you have limp wrists.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you’re a male, Kev 

What makes you think men are not designed to be pleasing to females 

Those bums are lovely 

Of course you may think female bums are lovely

So do I , mostly wishing they could be mine :crying:

But men’s are different 

Of course it depends on the age etc 

Once even Albert would have looked good in a manikin , as iwould once have looked in a tiny bikini >

Time now to bow out to the youth

Still those bums look good to me :grin2:

Your never too old to appreciate a good bum:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

:signarg::signarg::signarg::signarg:


barryd said:


> No need to wait


:signarg::signarg::signarg::signarg::eyeslam::eyeslam::eyeslam::eyeslam:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> No need to wait


'cept that's Madeira Drive in Brighton..... 0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok

Maybe that’s pushing it 

But is it ?

What’s wrong with us that we find the human body a problem 

It’s just a body , fat, thin 

Nothing really to do with the body but to do with fashion 

That tells us what’s acceptable 

And shame on us we swallow it 

So thin is in, fat is out or vice versa 

Why?

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Looks a bit chilly there, *ill save it for the French Riviera* in Summer.


Yeh and do us all a favour mate...LEAVE IT THERE!









Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> 'cept that's Madeira Drive in Brighton..... 0


Yeah and its definitely not my arse!


----------

